# Dovii Pair pics and vid



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Here are my dovii breeding pair, i would guess the male is close to 12 inches the female about 6-8.

Bought from spencer jack and they are TR but look amazing regardless.

and a video link


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Spicoli said:


> Here are my dovii breeding pair, i would guess the male is close to 12 inches the female about 6-8.
> 
> Bought from spencer jack and they are TR but look amazing regardless.
> 
> and a video link


Spectacular pair...your male looks like the devil lol


----------

